# New EMT-B in Mass



## brs23 (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi, I Just got my certification last week and have been looking around for places to apply.  I searched some of the previous threads and got a lot of helpful info on many of the different companies in the area, but not a whole lot about actual openings.  I am in southeastern Mass.  So far I have applied to Fallon, EasCare, Cataldo, and Boston EMS (chances very slim to nil, I know, but figured it couldn't hurt to try).  I am thinking about talking to a few local depts this week.  I initially considered Cape Cod Ambulance, but a friend of mine (also looking for an EMT-B job) went down there to talk to them and said they were extremely unprofessional and looked into them a bit and said the turnover rate is high due to employee dissatisfaction, etc, so I think they're out.  I am open to basically anything to get experience at this point.  Does anyone know of a local company (Boston, south shore, Cape) that may be hiring?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## rwik123 (Aug 16, 2011)

Apply everywhere. Literally every agency near or around you. Even if they aren't saying they are hiring ask to pick up an application and drop it off.


----------



## feldy (Aug 16, 2011)

rwik123 said:


> Apply everywhere. Literally every agency near or around you. Even if they aren't saying they are hiring ask to pick up an application and drop it off.



Thats what you gotta do in MA....Look at hospitals too for ED Tech positions.


----------



## Ricky. (Aug 16, 2011)

rwik123 said:


> Apply everywhere. Literally every agency near or around you. Even if they aren't saying they are hiring ask to pick up an application and drop it off.


This exactly. I got applications from ever company that is within an hour drive from my house. I only applied to a couple before I was offered an interview and a job. There is a thread on this site that has a list of a bunch of MA companies. Here is the link. http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=23035


feldy said:


> Thats what you gotta do in MA....Look at hospitals too for ED Tech positions.


From my small experience (I only tried applying for 2 Tech positions at local hospitals) most hospitals want people with phlebotomy experience. I could be wrong, and it wouldn't hurt to apply for some Ed Tech positions.  

Good luck!


----------



## brs23 (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks so much everyone.  I'll definitely apply everywhere I can.  Are there any companies to watch out for or are they all pretty good?


----------



## rwik123 (Aug 17, 2011)

How old are you? In college? Past job experience? If you can answer those, it'll help us weigh your chances. 

Cataldo pretty much dominates MA. Action, Lyons and action are all good companies. You might want to look at smaller ift companies.


----------



## brs23 (Aug 17, 2011)

rwik123 said:


> How old are you? In college? Past job experience? If you can answer those, it'll help us weigh your chances.
> 
> Cataldo pretty much dominates MA. Action, Lyons and action are all good companies. You might want to look at smaller ift companies.



I'm 22, just got my Associate's in Liberal Arts.  No EMT experience yet, I got certified last week.


----------



## Ricky. (Aug 17, 2011)

brs23 said:


> Thanks so much everyone.  I'll definitely apply everywhere I can.  Are there any companies to watch out for or are they all pretty good?



I asked people in real life the same thing and everyone I talked to seems to have negative opinions about most companies. I heard of 1 good company from the people I talked to, and I can't remember the name of it. The BEST thing you can do is check out companies for yourself. I heard mixed reviews about the company I got hired at, and I was a little worried, but I started working there and I'm very happy with it.

The best advice I got was to form your own opinion. Right now, we are in the same boat, we need experience. Try to get your foot in the door anywhere you can. In 6 months or a year if that company doesn't feel right you can start applying to other companies. 

Check out the thread I linked in my first post. That thread has some reviews about a handful of Boston area companies. I used that thread to make my list of companies to apply to and it helped a lot.


----------



## Tigger (Aug 18, 2011)

I had no ambulance experience when I got hired, and the company could have cared less. Some companies want to hire a mix of experienced and new people. If you're new, they can train you their way, while they may have to break the habits of more "experienced" hires.

If you really want the job, one of the best things you can do to entice an employer is to give them 100% availability. Tell your interviewer that you are happy to work any shift at any base, they get happy. Does it suck a little bit to get work like that? Yes, it's a pain never having the same schedule week to week and rarely having the same partner, but after a few months you won't be so new and you can pick up a more solid schedule hopefully.


----------



## rwik123 (Aug 18, 2011)

Tigger said:


> I had no ambulance experience when I got hired, and the company could have cared less. Some companies want to hire a mix of experienced and new people. If you're new, they can train you their way, while they may have to break the habits of more "experienced" hires.
> 
> If you really want the job, one of the best things you can do to entice an employer is to give them 100% availability. Tell your interviewer that you are happy to work any shift at any base, they get happy. Does it suck a little bit to get work like that? Yes, it's a pain never having the same schedule week to week and rarely having the same partner, but after a few months you won't be so new and you can pick up a more solid schedule hopefully.



What he said. Also 90% of the companies will never call you back just because of the sheer amount of apps. Call and follow up on your app and ask to speak to a HR person. A little thing like that will make your name well known and possibly have them have you come in for an interview.


----------



## medicdan (Aug 18, 2011)

rwik123 said:


> Cataldo pretty much dominates MA. Action, Lyons and action are all good companies. You might want to look at smaller ift companies.



Ehhh... not so much domination. They are the fourth or fifth largest in the state and don't have the 911 contracts AMR holds or the non-emergent contracts Fallon or Armstrong holds. They may be on the upswing though, that I don't know.



brs23 said:


> I'm 22, just got my Associate's in Liberal Arts.  No EMT experience yet, I got certified last week.



You say you live on the south shore? Shoot (work hard) for Fallon, McCall or EasCare. Check out jobs at South Shore Hosp, Brockton, Good Sam, etc. If you really get desperate, try Rapid Amb on 138 in Canton (literally 2 dialysis patients, all day, and nothing else).


----------



## brs23 (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your help.  Yes, I'm on the south shore, quite close to the canal.  I've applied to almost everywhere that has an online application and plan on stopping by a few other places to fill out some apps in person.  Hopefully it won't be too long before I land a job 

Oh, I know it was mentioned to try a few hospitals, what do you guys think would be the odds of actually getting a job with one, only having my EMT cert?


----------



## rwik123 (Aug 19, 2011)

brs23 said:


> Thanks everyone for your help.  Yes, I'm on the south shore, quite close to the canal.  I've applied to almost everywhere that has an online application and plan on stopping by a few other places to fill out some apps in person.  Hopefully it won't be too long before I land a job
> 
> Oh, I know it was mentioned to try a few hospitals, what do you guys think would be the odds of actually getting a job with one, only having my EMT cert?



In my experience it's a lower chance than getting a job as an emt. They usually like you to have phlebotomy or a CNA cert also but it differs, some hospitals train you after hire. Alot of ED tech positions are saved for nursing students and medical students but it doesn't hurt to try. Apply to local hospitals first, you might not have good luck with the Boston level 1s.


----------



## brs23 (Aug 19, 2011)

rwik123 said:


> In my experience it's a lower chance than getting a job as an emt. They usually like you to have phlebotomy or a CNA cert also but it differs, some hospitals train you after hire. Alot of ED tech positions are saved for nursing students and medical students but it doesn't hurt to try. Apply to local hospitals first, you might not have good luck with the Boston level 1s.



The hospital closest to me is Jordan, after that probably Tobey, then Cape Cod and South Shore.  I think I'll at least apply to those and see if anything comes of it.


----------



## medic484 (Aug 22, 2011)

What are you looking to do with your EMT? are you planning to stay in the EMS field or Fire, PD, nursing, med school etc.. I think any service would be fine to start but if you want 911 experience as a Basic then you may have to be more selective, either way you will be doing  lots of shucks and theres no shame there, thats the way it goes plus you can learn plenty on a  routine transport and everyone for the most starts out just like you. some services will also get you some good experience in 911 but, you may have to go expand your search some


----------



## Ricky. (Aug 22, 2011)

brs23 said:


> Oh, I know it was mentioned to try a few hospitals, what do you guys think would be the odds of actually getting a job with one, only having my EMT cert?



Very low. I had 4 years CNA experience, including 1 year with the hospital (and I just got my EMT card), applied for a job in their ER, and they went right over me. There are so many people with more experience, including phlebotomy skills that they don't bother with people they'll have to train themselves. 

Down by you it might be different though!


----------



## brs23 (Aug 22, 2011)

medic484 said:


> What are you looking to do with your EMT? are you planning to stay in the EMS field or Fire, PD, nursing, med school etc.. I think any service would be fine to start but if you want 911 experience as a Basic then you may have to be more selective, either way you will be doing  lots of shucks and theres no shame there, thats the way it goes plus you can learn plenty on a  routine transport and everyone for the most starts out just like you. some services will also get you some good experience in 911 but, you may have to go expand your search some



I'm not completely sure yet.  Eventually I would at least like to get certified as a medic, but I know I'll have to get a good amount of experience first.




Ricky. said:


> Very low. I had 4 years CNA experience, including 1 year with the hospital (and I just got my EMT card), applied for a job in their ER, and they went right over me. There are so many people with more experience, including phlebotomy skills that they don't bother with people they'll have to train themselves.
> 
> Down by you it might be different though!



Wow, I guess that idea is out then.


----------



## Ricky. (Aug 23, 2011)

*!*



brs23 said:


> I'm not completely sure yet.  Eventually I would at least like to get certified as a medic, but I know I'll have to get a good amount of experience first.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You might have better luck down by you. Just because I didn't get lucky, doesn't mean you shouldn't try!


----------



## Steam Engine (Aug 23, 2011)

Have you looked into the New Bedford / Fall River area? I know that Alert, Eascare, and AMR have bases there.


----------



## brs23 (Aug 24, 2011)

Steam Engine said:


> Have you looked into the New Bedford / Fall River area? I know that Alert, Eascare, and AMR have bases there.



I already applied to Eascare, and AMR's only available EM-B position seems to be out in Springfield.  I called AMR to see what they would say and they comfirmed that the only openings are what's on their site.  I haven't applied to Alert yet mainly because their application isn't online.  It must be printed and submitted.  I plan on filling it out and dropping it off this week.


----------



## Ricky. (Aug 24, 2011)

Lawrence might be too far of a drive for you, but Patriot Ambulance just posted they are hiring. I'm assuming the position is in Lawrence. You'll be busy working there. A good mix of 911 and IFT.


----------



## Tigger (Aug 24, 2011)

brs23 said:


> I already applied to Eascare, and AMR's only available EM-B position seems to be out in Springfield.  I called AMR to see what they would say and they comfirmed that the only openings are what's on their site.  I haven't applied to Alert yet mainly because their application isn't online.  It must be printed and submitted.  I plan on filling it out and dropping it off this week.



Brewster ambulance has a base in Middleborough now, not sure how far that is from you. The front office is in Boston though.


Sent from my out of area communications device.


----------



## medicdan (Aug 24, 2011)

Tigger said:


> Brewster ambulance has a base in Middleborough now, not sure how far that is from you. The front office is in Boston though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my out of area communications device.



Uh... and not sure how long Brewster is going to last in Middleborough, sorry.


----------



## brs23 (Aug 24, 2011)

Ricky. said:


> Lawrence might be too far of a drive for you, but Patriot Ambulance just posted they are hiring. I'm assuming the position is in Lawrence. You'll be busy working there. A good mix of 911 and IFT.



I really wish I could go for that one, unfortunately an hour and a half, 82 mile commute is just too far for me.  Thanks though!


----------

